
Which NoSQL Platform is Right For You? - tzury
http://hunch.com/nosql-data-stores/
======
tbrownaw
Is that really a sane question to ask?

"I don't know what my datastore requirements are, but I do know I don't want
anything that supports this particular standardized interface. What's
available?"

~~~
sjs
They should include all datastores and recommend the best one, be it
relational, k/v, document, or whatever.

------
dermatthias
Why is CouchDB taken out when I choose "Object-oriented: No" ?

To quote the CouchDB website:

 _"What it is Not"_

 _An object-oriented database. Or more specifically, meant to function as a
seamless persistence layer for an OO programming language._

------
sjs
Top 7 results for me: Voldemort, Scalaris, Cassandra, Riak, Tokyo Tyrant,
Terrastore, CouchDB.

We're already using Riak and have no plans to change.

------
moomba
Not sure I'd call neo4j NoSQL. Its a graph DB as listed in the link. Is the
new trend to call any data store that is not SQL, NoSQL. I even heard Lucene
being called NoSQL, [http://www.lucidimagination.com/blog/2010/04/30/nosql-
lucene...](http://www.lucidimagination.com/blog/2010/04/30/nosql-lucene-and-
solr/). I guess search engines are NoSQL now?

~~~
simonw
I consider something like Solr to belong to the NoSQL family, even though full
text engines predate the term by decades. NoSQL to me means thinking about
storage options beyond a RDBMS.

------
petervandijck
Without any info about your requirements, MySQL is most likely the best choice
for now.

Also, the same as with programming languages, at some point it doesn't really
matter.

------
vyrotek
Where is Windows Azure Table Storage?

~~~
tzury
that would never be a right choice I guess - See, in a world without walls,
who needs Windows?

~~~
vyrotek
Its no different than Amazon Simple DB.

------
jeberle
The survey doesn't include BerkeleyDB? Half the packages are either built on
it or are knock-offs. VSAM KSDS, anyone? Booyeah!

~~~
jedsmith
Response of most of the NoSQL advocates I've spoken to: BerkeleyDB was written
before I was a programmer, therefore it cannot be trusted since it's "old".

